
PayPal and Visa Enter Partnership - prostoalex
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160721006308/en/PayPal-Visa-Enter-Partnership-Extend-Consumer-Payment
======
daenney
> We are excited to begin a new chapter with PayPal. Our agreement provides a
> framework for our companies to work together collaboratively

It seems strange to me to say something like "work together collaboratively".
How else would you work together, antagonistically?

